# MN Viszla owners? Reputable breeders?



## momo5 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello!

I'm new to this forum and I'm considering adding a viszla to my family. I'm still researching and deciding which breed I'm going with, but I'd like to get in contact with a reputable breeder in the Midwest area. Anyone have any info?

Thanks!


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

I do not know if Marc from Lone Oak Vizslas (Hutchinson, MN) is having another litter this year but I would contact him and ask. He is very friendly and knowledgeable and cares deeply for his dogs and puppies. I was always able to call him with a question or a thought and he was prompt getting back to me. We were not able to get a puppy from him in the end (only two girls in the litter, we were the third female deposit) but I know that if we ever get another Vizsla it will most certainly be from him!

P.s. where in MN are you located?


----------



## momo5 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you for your response. I am located in Becker. Where did you end up getting your V from? I didn't see Marc listed on the breed club website. I checked into Mira and she seemed to be very good. Hutch would be more convenient. I wonder if Marc has a website? I can look into that. I'm assuming he does the health testing, etc?


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm not sure about the breed club website as I did not use it very much when searching but Marc's website is loneoakvizslas.com. I initially emailed him but most communication after that was by phone. He does do standard health testing to my knowledge. We ended up getting our V from a man who has a game farm in Rushford, MN. We heard of his litter through word of mouth as he does not have an actual business (website, etc.). I'm not sure if he will breed again in the near future. We are way up in Duluth, MN but I always get excited to see people from MN on here!


----------



## momo5 (Jul 16, 2013)

OK, thanks.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

A buddy lives in Duluth, or thereabouts has a vizsla and a pup from our litter. Great great guy.


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd love to set up a Vizsla play date ;D


----------

